# New 625 and over the air



## broth (Oct 10, 2007)

Question - Just got the DVR 625 today and hooked up. Question about receiving over the air signals. I have the antenna plugged in on the back where indicated, but no siignal is coming in fromthe antenna. I read the manual quickly and it appears for this to work I need to have the dish feed into the connector next to this, for receiving the signal on ch 3-4 and implies signal degradation and only mono. 

Is this the only way to get over the air signals? I am thinking of getting locals but would like to get the over the air as a backup when the signal is too poor due to weather.


----------



## allen98311 (Jan 19, 2006)

Are you sure that you have the antenna plugged into the correct connector? There are 2 inputs from the satellite, 1 input for the UHF remote, and 1 for the antenna.

The antenna input will only pass-through the signal to the TV, and only to TV-1.

The best way to connect the receiver to the TV is with the S-Video connector or the Composite connector. Plug the antenna into the TV, and use the inputs on the TV for the receiver.


----------



## mikec73 (May 5, 2005)

If that is actually a 625 not a 622, then there is no OTA capabilities. The antenna port on the back is for the UHF remote (your second tuner control) not for receiving channels. The 622 (HD DVR) on the other hand does have a OTA tuner.
With the 625 you will need to use the tv's tuner. I would recommend just getting locals from dish.


----------

